# Another trick!



## crponies (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I've been keeping an eye on my mare, Silver Belle, because she was getting close to foaling. I went and looked at her last night and she didn't look quite ready. I was walking up this morning to take care of them, and there was a little one in the pen




Everything went fine apparently. It's a beautiful silver dapple filly. Sorry, no pictures yet, but I'll post some when I have some. I haven't decided for sure on a name yet. I'm thinking about Silver TrickStar (sire's name is Shooting Star so most of the babies have some sort of space thing in their name). Any ideas? She has no markings at all.


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 5, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]Congradulations on your new baby cant wait to see pics. Isnt there a satalite called Bellstar? That would combine both.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------

